# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  حصريا : كيفية الربح من الاخبار والتقارير الاقتصادية ( فوريكس مان )  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## 3ashekforex

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*   *اكمالا لسلسلة تطوير المتاجر العربى وتسليحه باحدث طرق المتاجرة الصحيحة*   *نتابع شرح كيفية اللعب والربح من الاخبار التقارير الافتصادية والتنبؤ بالانفجارات السعرية*  *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم نبدأ*   *اولا : تفضلو بدخول اكبر موقع لمتابعة الاخبار الاقتصادية بالمواعيد والنتائج والتوقعات وباسهل الطرق*  *www.forexfactory.com*  *انظر الصورة التالية ( صورة من اخبار اليوم لنشرح عليها )*  *إضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة الكاملة.* *اولا شرح لوغاريتمات الموقع وحل الشفرات*  *1 - date : تاريخ اليوم*  *2- time : الوقت : وتوقيت نزول الخبر وايضا يجب الضغط على الساعة وظبط توقيت بلدك*  *3- currency : العملة اللى نازل عليها الخبر*  *4- impact : تاثير ومدى قوة الخبر وشرحها فى التالى*  *فايل احمر : خبر قوى ومؤثر*  *فايل بنى : خبر متوسط التاثير*  *فايل اصفر : خبر تاثيره طفيف*  *ولكن ملحوظة / اذا نزل خبر مثلا اصفر ضعيف فى توقيت لا توجد اخبار معه ولا اخبار قريبة منه سيؤثر تاثير الخبر القوى الى حين اشعار اخر*  *5 - وصف الخبر*  *6- details : نبذه عن الخبر*  *7- actual : نتيجة الخبر بعد نزوله ( النتيجة الفعلية )*  *8- Forecast : ما يتوقعه المحللون ( المتوقع ) و90% ياتى مثل توقعهم او بنفس التاثير اذا توقعو ايجابى ياتى ايجابى واذا توقعو سلبى ياتى سلبى وفى بعض الحالات تاتى الرياح بما تشتهى السفن*  *9- Previous : السابق ( اخر نتيجة للخبر فى اخر تقرير )*   *ثانيا : الشرح المبدئى*  *كل ما ستفعله هو ضبط توقيت بلدك على توقيت الموقع كما شرحنا اعلاه*  *ويوميا تنظر نظرة عامة على الاخبار وركز فى بدايتك على الاخبار الحمراء ( المؤثرة ) وشوف توقبتها امته وانتظر النتيجة والعب على اساسها* *كيف اعرف ببساطة الخبر ايجابى او سلبى* *اولا لموقع سهلها عليكم والخبر الايجابى بيتكتب بالاخضر والخبر السلبى بالاحمر والخبر اللى مش مؤثرة نتيجته بيتكتب بالاسود عادى*  *وايضا : اذا جاء الفعلى اكتر من السابق والمتوقع فانه خبر ايجابى*  *مثال خبر الاسترالى اعلاه فى الصورة AUD*  *السابق -2.17 المتوقع 1.57- الفعلى -1.18* *واحد هيقولى دة بالسالب*  *اه بالسالب لكن تغير للاحسن من سالب 2.17 الى سالب 1.18- ودة مؤشر ايجابى*  *اما اذا اتى الفعلى اقل من المتوقع واقل من السابق فانه خبر سلبى*  *مثال : خبر الاسترلينى : GBP* *السابق 0.4% المتوقع 0.3% الفعلى -1.5%*  *اما اذا اتى الخبر اكثر من السابق وال من المتوقع فالخبر للاسف سلبى لان المحللون وضعو خطا من اول نقطة معينة اذا وصلها فيعتبر مؤشر ايجابى اما ان قل عنها فيعتبر ما زال التقرير سىء*   *ماذا استفيد من ايجابية الخبر او سلبيته ؟*  *اذا اتى الخبر على عملة سلبى فأن العملة تصبح ضعيفة امام كل العملات*  *مثال : خبر الاسترلينى*  *0.4% المتوقع 0.3% الفعلى -1.5%*  *الخبر نزل سلبى الساعة 11.00 A.M*  *لو لاحظتم الفترة من 11.00 الى 11.30 ستجدون الاسترلينى سقط امام جميع العملات*  *اما الدولار وامام الين وامام الفرنك وامام اليورو الخ الخ*  *( تاثير الخبر ما بين نصف ساعة الى ساعة وهناك اخبار تاثيرها ياتى قبل نزولها لقوة التوقع انه خبر سلبى او ايجابى فيقوم المستثمرون بالدخول قبلها وتتحرك العملة صعودا او هبوطا حسب دخول المستثمرين بيع للعملة او شراء ) وهناك اخبار تاثيرها ياتى متاخر بعد الخبر بفترة ويكون توقع الخبر مشكوك فيه ولا يدخل المستثمرون الا بعد التاكد من اتجاه الخبر )*   *اما اذا اتى الخبر ايجابى فتقوى العملة امام كل العملات*  *مثال : خبر الين JPY*  *السابق -24.8% المتوقع -18.1% الفعلى -17.3%*  *كان الخبر الساعة 1.50 صباحا ونزل ايجابى وقوت عملة الين فى هذا التوقيت امام كل العملات*   *كيف تؤثر الاخبار فى تحريك السوق ولماذا اتبعها ؟*   *بداية السيولة هى من تحرك السوق ولكن السؤال من يحرك السيولة*  *بكل بساطة عندما يكون هناك خبر قوى ايجابى على عملة ما يحدث اتحاد طبيعى غير مقصود بين جميع مستثمرى العالم على قوة عملة معينة ويتم رمى سيولة ضخمة عليها فتقوى العملة وتتحرك بسرعة جدا جدا وترتفع امام كل العملات فى توقيت صغير جدا جدا*  *مثال :* *اذا اتت اخبار ايجابية على الدولار الامريكى تجد ان ساعة نزول الخبر يقوى الدولار امام كل العملات ويمكنك ضرب الاوامر التالية ( لكن افضل ان تختار زوج واحد عشان تلحق تفتح عليه )*  *EUR / USD SELL* *GBP / USD SELL* *USD / CHF BUY* *USD / CAD BUY* *AUD / USD SELL* *NZD / USD SELL* *اما العكس اذا اتت الاخبار سلبية ستجد الدولار يتراجع امام كل العملات ويمكنك اخذ الصفقات التالية*  *EUR / USD BUY* *GBP / USD BUY* *USD / CHF SELL* *USD / CAD SELL* *AUD / USD BUY* *NZD / USD BUY* *ببساطة ان الاخبار هى المحرك الاساسى للسوق*  *لذلك اوصى بعدم اتباع المؤشرات الا فى الباك تيست فقط اتبع الاخبار وحلل توقعك للاسعار من خلالها*  *وراقب السوق جيدا ستكتشف كنوز عظيمة*   *كيف اعرف نتيجة الخبر قبل نزوله ( مهم جدا جدا جدا جدا )*  *الكل يعرف ان ساعة نزول الاخبار ترتفع فروق الاسبريد والنوكم ترفعها محاولة منع اكبر قدر ممكن من المستثمرين من الدخول لان البنوك ساعة الاخبار لا يمكنها التدخل براس مالها الضخم لعكس الصفقات لانه بكل بساطة المستثمرين اصبحوا اقوى واثق راسمالية من البنوك ونسبة المخاطرة تكون عالية وداخل اى بنك ان كان هناك اى نسبة مخاطرة تلغى العملية*   *اذا ما الحل وكيف يمكننى الدخول على الخبر وتجنب فروق الاسبريد*  *ركز جيدا فى القادم*  *ستنظر الى العملة التى سيكون عليها الخبر قبل نزوله ب 10 دقائق وتراقبها*  *ان شاهدت مثلا فى الباوند دولار صعود ملحوظ اعرف ان الخبر نازل ايجابى على الباوند مثلا ويمكنك الدخول من الان*  *ولكنا لتزم باستوب فاحيانا تاتى النتائج مفاجاة عكس المتوقع*  *كيف تفسر ذلك :* *الخبر تاكد منه كبار المحللون وكبار المستثمرين وبداو فى رمى السيولة تجاه الباوند وازدادت قوته وبدا رحلته فى الصعود ( نسبة نجاح الطريقة 90 % )*   *طريقة اخرى : قبل الخبر قم بفتح هيدج على الزوج واحدة شرا وواحدة بيع وبعد نزول الخبر اقفل التى ليست متماشية مع الخبر واترك الاخرى الى حال سبيلها تحقق مبتغاها*   *كيف اعرف ان كلامك صحيح وان الاخبار مهمة جدا ؟*  *بامكانك اولا التجربة لمدة شهر*  *وايضا اسال نفسك لماذا الاف المواقع متخصصة فى الاخبار ؟*  *والتجربة خير من الف دليل*   *ماذا يمكننى الربح ان دخلت على زوج واحد اعتمادا على الاخبار ؟*   *اذا كان هناك خبر مؤثر على الدولار ايجابى*  *ودخلت بيع باوند دولار نظرا لقوة الدولار* *سوف تحقق ما بين 60 الى 100 نقطة فى ظرف ساعة زمن كاولى الاهداف*   *معقول التحرك الكبير فى الوقت الضيق ؟*  *نعم اخى تخيل سيولة معظم المتاجرين اترمت على الدولار الامريكى توقع اكثر من ذلك*   *لماذا لم تنتشر الطريقة بين العرب وما زال الاعتماد على المؤشرات ؟*  *دة سؤالى انا ومش عارف ليه لسة بتعتمدو على المؤشرات وفى طرق احدث واحسن واامن*  *تخيل معى ان قالك مؤشر ما ان الباوند هبووووط ونزل خبر ايجابى على الاسترلينى سوف يتحرك الباوند الى صعوود بكل تاكيد اذا من يرسم من ومن يحرك السوق !!*  *كيف اتوقع بنسبة عالية ان الخبر سيصدر كالمتوقع ايجابى او سلبى*  *انظر الى الخبر* *نتيجته السابقة*  *والمتوقعة ان كان هناك فارق كبير بين السابق والمتوقــع فان الخبر سيأتى مثل التوقع واكثر كمان*  *لماذا :*  *ببساطةا لمحلل الذى يضع التوقع لا يمتلك سوى سمعته فالمحلل ايه غير سمعة وشوية حاجات فوق بعض *  *فلن يضع توقع لخبر غير بالقطارة وباقل نسب*  *فان جاء التوقع فعلا ايجابى مثلا كما توقع فخير وبركة اما ان جاء عكسه فيكون توقعه قريب من النتيجة*  *فعندما تجده وضع فارق كبير بهذا الشكل فاعلم انه متاكد جدا من نتيجة الخبر*  *ما هو الوقت الذى لا يمكننى الدخول فيه اثناء الاخبار ؟*  *الوقت الذى تكون فيه اخبار متضاربة عكس بعض*  *مثال*  *خبر ايجابى على الاسترلينى وخبر اييجابى على الدولار فى نفس التوقيت او فرق التوقيت ضيق*  *هنا لا ننصح بالدخول لانه ستكون هناك تذبذبات قوية جدا رغم ان هذا يحدث نادرا*   *وان ما يزيدنى دهشة انهم اشاعوا بينكم ان لا تدخلو وقت الاخبار*  *ان لم احقق ارباح وقت تحرك السوق متى ساحقق*  *تعالو فجولة للتعرف على انواع االاخبار وتاثيرها*  *اخبار تؤثر منذ افتتاح اليوم وقبل صدورها*  *وهى اخبار توقعاته مرؤكدة بنسبة عالية جدا وبالتالى المستثمرين يبداو بلعمليات شراء او بيع للعملة منذ افتتاح اليوم بهدف قنص السعر من اللوو او الهاى وتحقيق اعلى معدل ربح*  *وبالتالى يحدث فرط شراء للعملة او بيع وتضعف او تقوى بشكل تدريجى والى ميعاد صدور الخبر يكون الشعر وصل للتيك بروفيت ولا يضطر المستثمر للابقاء على صفقاته والمخاطرة بارباحه عند صدور الخبر فيتم الخروج قبل الخبر بشكل مكثف وتعتبر عمليات جنى ارباح فيرتد السعر بدلا من ان يستمر فى الصعود او العكس وهذا يفسر تساؤولات كثيرة تقول الخبر ايجابى والعملة ضعفت طب لماذا*  *ادينى فسرتهالكم*  *اخبار تؤثر فقط عند صدور نتائجها* *العرض لفترة محدودة* *وهى اخبار توقعاته غير مضمونة فيفضل المستثمرين عدم الدخول الا بعد صدور الخبر والتاكد من نتيجته فتجد قبل الخبر هدوء تام وعند نزول الخبر صعود او هبوط قوى جدا داخل فترة زمنية صغيرة لذلك تروا الشمعات طويلة التيلة*  *طب ليه تجرك السوق بسرعة دى*  *لان حصل فرط شراء او بيع للعملة بشكل عنيف داخل فترة زمنية ضيقة فرارتفعت او انخفضت بسرعة الصاروخ*  *وزى مصعدت بسرعة الصاروخ هتهبط بسرعة الصاروخ*  *طب ليه ؟*  *عشان السعر هيوصل للتيك بروفيت فوقت ضيق ويحصل جنى ارباح ومن ثم ارتداد للسعر لمناطقه الطبيعية ثم العودة للصعود تدريجيا بشكل طبيعى*   *اخبار لا تؤثر نهائيا فى السعر*  *ليس لضعفها ولكن لانتظار خبر يتبعها اقوى منها ويتعارض مع نتيجتها فيفضل المستثمرين الدخول بعد نتيجة الخبر الثانى فلا يكون اى تاثير للخبر الاول*   *اخبار توقعها غير مؤكد وتؤثر منذ الافتتاح وقبل صدورها* *غريبة دى*  *ودى ما نسميها بكتلة الاخبار*  *لما بيوجد فيوم واحد كتلة اخبار لعملة واحدة اعرف ان الاخبار دى مش جاية سدى وجاية لهدف وهو رفع قيمة عملتها*   *فعندما نجد كتلة اخبار توقعها ايجابى مثلا ولكن بنسب غير مؤكدة بيبقى الامر المؤكد ان الاخبار هتيجى ايجابية وانها مش جاية تهزر وبيبدا المستثمرين الدخول عالعملة منذ افتتاح السوق*   *الاساسى كدة خلص ؟* *لا يا سيدى الاساسى مش تقارير واخبار بس*  *لازم تتابع اداء البورصات وتعرف تاثيرها على عملتها*  *الداو جونز* *تاثيرها عكسى مع الدولار*  *بمعنى لو فى نشاط فى شراء الاسهم فى الداو جونز الدولار يضعف والعكس*  *طب ليه ؟* *عشان فى الداو جونز عندما يتم شراء اسهم يتم بيع الدولار يعنى بنشترى اسهم بالدولار وبالتالى الدولار يضعف والعكس*   *طوكيو :* *تاثيرها عكسى مع الين ان نشط شراء الاسهم ضعف الين لنفس الاسباب السابقة*   *اوروبا :* *تاثير متماشى مع العملة ان حدث نشاط فى شراء الاسهم ارتفع اليورو*  *طب ليه بقى ياعم الحاج* *؟*  *انا جاى فى الكلام اهو*  *فى اوروبا الناس تشترى اسهم بالدولار للحفاظ على رؤووس اموالهم ضد مخاطر السوق*  *وبالتالى لما يحصل شراء للاسهم بيبيعو الدولار وبالتالى الدولار يضعف واليورو بيقوى*   *ولاااازم تتابع بلومبرج وبى بى سى ارابيك وديلى اف اكس نيوز والجزيرة دائــما يعنى تقعد رادار ميفوتكش اى حاجة ممكن تاثر فى السعر* *عشان متجيش فيوم تقول طب نزل ليه طب طلع ليه*  *حكمة شخصية*  ***Tread With News You Will Never Loss* ** *ولمتابعة تصاريح محافظو البنوك ووزراء المالية والاخبار لحظة بلحظة يمكنكم المتابعة على هذه الصفحة لتبقى دائما على اتطلاع حتى لا تسال لماذا صعد هذا ولماذا هبط هذا*  *http://www.dailyfx.com/real_time_news* ** *ولمتابعة تحركات البورصات المختلفة ( اسيــا . اوروبا . اميركــا )*  *تجدوها هنا محدثة لحظة بلحظة لايف*  *www.finance.yahoo.com* ** *ياريت اى حاجة نسيت ااشرحها تفكرونى بيها وانا فى الخدمة والعون اسال فقط وانا ان شاء الله اجيبك*  *ملحوظة :*  *لمعرفة اخبار الغد او اخبار الاسبوع*  *ستجد كلمة today*  *وكلمة this week باعلى موقع فوركس فاكتــورى*   *بالتوفيق*   *حقوق الطبع والنشر محفوظة*  ** *فوريكس مان*  **    *" ارجو الدعاء لوالدى ولاموات المسلمين بالرحمة والمغفرة "*

----------


## best_of_best

حبيب هارتي طبعا كان لزم اكون انا اول واحد مستنيك 
ويرد علي موضوعك المتميز  
استاااااااذ ياودعدع

----------


## 3ashekforex

> حبيب هارتي طبعا كان لزم اكون انا اول واحد مستنيك 
> ويرد علي موضوعك المتميز  
> استاااااااذ ياودعدع

 دة انته مراقبنى بقى  هههههههههه    :013:     :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## محمد العزب

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بما انك هتستخدم الاخبار هدعوك تزور مفكرة المتداول العربي الاقتصاديه   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event
وادعيلي  
وده شرح ليها https://forum.arabictrader.com/t75599.html

----------


## 3ashekforex

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> بما انك هتستخدم الاخبار هدعوك تزور مفكرة المتداول العربي الاقتصاديه   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event
> وادعيلي  
> وده شرح ليها https://forum.arabictrader.com/t75599.html

 عارفها وحافظها صم  
شكرا لك اخى  
وداعيلك من قلبى والله يا مشرفنا 
وهدية مقبولة منك يارب دايما 
بارك الله فيك
ولكن للاسف
  انا بفضل forexfactory    :015:

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

بارك الله فيك اخوية فوريكس مان

----------


## FXEGY30

طيب انا عندي سؤال
دلوقتي اخبار الدولار بتكون بتبدأ الساعه 3 العصر
ممكن بعد ما اشوف الخبر عامل ازاي مع الدولار ابدأ انفذ العمليه بعديها
لو ايجابي اشتريه وابيع الباقي
ولا نبدأ من اليوم التاني

----------


## FXEGY30

مع ان اللى حصل النهارده العكس تماما 
يعني الساعه 5 نزل خبر على الدولار وكانت النتيجه سلبيه
الدولار طلع وباقي العملات نزلت 
يعني الصدفه ان الباوند كان طالع لغايه الساعه 4
والساعه 5 بعد نزول خبر الدولار اللى طلع سلبي
المفروض الباوند يمكل طلوع 
بالعكس نزل والدولار طلع
ايه تفسير القصه دي 
او نتصرف معاها ازاي

----------


## 3ashekforex

> مع ان اللى حصل النهارده العكس تماما 
> يعني الساعه 5 نزل خبر على الدولار وكانت النتيجه سلبيه
> الدولار طلع وباقي العملات نزلت 
> يعني الصدفه ان الباوند كان طالع لغايه الساعه 4
> والساعه 5 بعد نزول خبر الدولار اللى طلع سلبي
> المفروض الباوند يمكل طلوع 
> بالعكس نزل والدولار طلع
> ايه تفسير القصه دي 
> او نتصرف معاها ازاي

 اقولك لحضرتك ايه التفسير
انو كل الناس اخدة ثقة ومتاكدة انو الخبر هينزل ايجابى ورمت سيولة على الدولار  مما جعل الدولار يزداد قوة  حتى بعد نزول الخبر السلبى   
هو ايه فايدة الخبر ؟ 
محفز للمستثمرين انهم يرمو سيولة على عملة معينة  وهو المطلوب اثباته ان السيولة رغم الخبر اترمت على الدولار   وساعتها  دون الرجوع للخبر الدولار راحخ يقوى   لكن يرتد بعدها  لانو هيحصل جنى ارباح بعدها بفترة وتقل السيولة ويرجع السعر لمناطقو الطبيعية شوية    
وبالنسبة بعد كدة لو خبر نزل على الدولار ايجابى  فانته فساعتها على طول بتعمل الاوامر التالية 
EUR / USD SELL
GBP / USD SELL
USD / CHF BUY
USD / CAD BUY
AUD / USD SELL
NZD / USD SELL  
وافضل انك تختار زوج الباوند بس عشان تلحق تفتح بسرعة لانو التحركات بتبقى سريعة   وتقدر تاخدو من سعر اقل    
ولما يكون الخبر سلبى عالدولار بتضرب لااوامر دى 
EUR / USD BUY
GBP / USD BUY
USD / CHF SELL
USD / CAD SELL
AUD / USD BUY
NZD / USD BUY 
بس الاول بتشوف الزوج ماشى ازاى قبل الخبر عشان تعرف وجهته والسيولة اترمت فاى اتجاه  
قبل الخبر ب 10 دقايق بالظبط    
اى استفسارات انا فى الخدمة    :AA:

----------


## FXEGY30

ياباش انت كبير وعمرك ما قصرت مع حد
طيب افهم من كده انك بتنصح ان اي خبر بينزل على الدولار افضل زوج الواحد ممكن يتعامل بيع مع خبر الدولار هو الباوند 
وبالتاكيد اي خبر ينزل على الباوند كمان هيكون هوهو 
واليورو دولار انت شايف ايه
مش هيكون افضل من الباوند في حدة حركته يعنى مش متهور شويه زي الباوند

----------


## 3ashekforex

الباوند سريع واسبريد قليل 
على غرار المجنون سريع واسبريد عالى 
 اليورو بطىء  واسبريدو قليل    
الباوند زى مبيطلع بسرعة بينزل بسرعة 
اليورو زى مبيطع ببطء بينزل ببطء ومش غدار   
ومشربش الشاى اشرب ازوزة

----------


## malekmostafa

مش ممكن اعمل امرين معلقين واحد بيع تحت السعر الحالى ب 10 نقط والتانى شرا فوق السعر الحالى ب 10 نقط 
واصيده طالع او نازل

----------


## 3ashekforex

> مش ممكن اعمل امرين معلقين واحد بيع تحت السعر الحالى ب 10 نقط والتانى شرا فوق السعر الحالى ب 10 نقط 
> واصيده طالع او نازل

 تقدر بالطبع لكن بلاش 10 نقاط لانو ساعات بينزل 15  فقط لضرب الاستوبات وبعدين يعاود الصعود  او العكس يعنى      
كعلش اللعب على الاخبار يظهر فى البداية معقد شوية انما مع ممارستك له وتركيزك عليه
هتتكون عندك خبرة جيدة جدا جدا تاهلك انك تكون  سفاح اخبار   :013:

----------


## ayman143

احلى سلااااااااااااااااااام لمعلمنا الاستاااااااااااااااااااذ عاشق الفوركس
لكم منا اجمل تحية واحلى سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## ماركت الخليج

شكرا جزيلا على لفت الأنتباه من جديد على اهمية الأخبار

----------


## abdalih

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## abunawaf9

شكراً لك

----------


## جون_ايف

موضوع رائع ومميز. شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## islam10

موضوع رائع ولاكن المتاجرة على الاخبار تحتاج لخبرة وممارسة

----------


## kodatnet

هل جربت

----------


## kodatnet

هل جربت ؟

----------


## da123451

بارك الله فيك وفي طرحك المميز

----------


## fady_fahim

:015:

----------

